# Due January 2012? x



## McMummy

Hi Ladies

I got my :bfp: today, I'm due 3rd Jan and would love a group of bump buddies xxx :flower:


January 2012 Mummies so far xx

1st Jan 

CLGethings
2nd Jan 
KatieKittyKat
3rd Jan 
VickieLP
McMummyTTC
4th Jan 
Cerbie007
7th Jan 
Randianne
8th Jan 
Mommy2BeSoon
BamaGirl
9th Jan 
Jaz02
ProudMommy
11th Jan 
DragonFlyGirl
12th Jan 
H0peful
13th Jan 
Arpeters
Between 12th and 15th Jan (TBC) 
Maz1510
16th Jan 
MomOf4Sons
17th Jan 
MrsRof
18th Jan 
Jfor3
19th Jan
Mommy2be2012
24th Jan
Alexis12


----------



## katiekittykat

I got my :bfp: on Monday and I'm due on 2 January 2012. I'd love to be your bump buddy!


----------



## Jaz02

I got a faint bfp today, if its right Im due 9 January 2012!!!

xx


----------



## McMummy

YAY :happydance:

Congrats to you both, here's to very healthy & happy 9 months for us all xx

How long had you both been TTC? x


----------



## katiekittykat

We had been trying for 6 months, although this cycle was my 4th. I was having a bit of a nightmare with wonky cycles and we had our first FS appointment on the day that we conceived!


----------



## McMummy

Awww that's great timing!
We've been trying for over 4 years... Just over two years of jst being chilled out & thinking what will be, will be....followed by two years of counting days, using OPKs etc...then since last Feb we've been under a fertility specialist.

This cycle was our last cycle on Clomid pills (that make you hyperovulate), if this month didn't work then we were onto IVF so it's a MASSIVE relief to have finally fallen.....been a really tough few years :wacko:

Am trying not to worry about things that can go wrong & just enjoy it :happydance::flower: xx


----------



## Jaz02

Wow! Congrats to you ladies too!

We had a miscarriage in jan, after which we waiting one cycle then tried for two and on the last cycle, this one, we got our bfp!! Before the MC we had tried for 8 months to conceive but my cycles were REALLY bad. They were only two weeks long! Af came on the same day of the week every fortnight. I took Chasteberry to regulate it for one cycle and got preg right away.

Look forward to getting to know you all over the next 9 months!!!

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Sounds like none of us have had it easy then! I'm so pleased for both of you and here's to the next 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Clgethings

Hi ladies n babies!! I'm due 1/1/12 and would love to be part of some bump buddies to chat n enjoy the journey with??


----------



## katiekittykat

Clgethings said:


> Hi ladies n babies!! I'm due 1/1/12 and would love to be part of some bump buddies to chat n enjoy the journey with??

Hi there! So how is first tri going for you? I feel really crappy today :( Hopefully my mood will pick up when I can ring the GP surgery, they confirm that I am indeed pregnant, and let me book a midwife appointment!


----------



## McMummy

I seem to have gone right off food :wacko::wacko: I think i really fancy something and once it's in front of me I just can't bring myself to eat it! 
Other than that & falling asleep really early at night I don't feel any different.

I have an appt with my Dr on Thursday to get it confirmed & he then passes my info onto midwife. Eeeek xx


----------



## arpeters

Hello Ladies, 

I have been TTCing for 7 months and recently got my BFP. I am so nervous! I am due January 13, 2012. :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Come join with the group hopefully theres people there
that can be bump buddies :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/606669-january-jewels-2012-come-join.html


----------



## mrsrof

I am due January 17th :)


----------



## Cerbie007

Hi ladies! I am happy to join your thread - my due date is January 4, I managed to conceive after the 1st IVF attempt.


----------



## Maz1510

Hi ladies. 
Can i join your group?

I had my BFP on Friday think i am due somewhere between 12-15th Jan. My cycles have been a little out since having ectopic in Feb at 8wks

We have been trying a couple yrs and had5 attempts with clomid before getting preggers with the ectopic baby where i lost a tube. Went back on clomid this month first month since ectopic and just got BFP.. 

I dont really have any symptoms this time round last time i could def tell! Not sure how i feel about that. I am terrified atm just cant seem to be happy and hopefull. I wish i wasnt aware of my cylces etc so i didnt have to find out so early... although this time i have to have USS at 6wks... next 2wks will be soooo slow!

H&H 9mths to us all !! 

x


----------



## Jaz02

Hi Ladies! :wave::wave::wave:

Hope everyones feeling good!! :thumbup:

I've just hit my 5 week mark (due Jan 8th) and no sign of nausea yet:happydance:, but going by previous pregnancies im guessing it will be here in a week or so! :nope:

I've got my first dating scan in exactly 3 weeks and 2 days Lol. And yes I am counting down the days :haha:

So hows everyone coping?

xx


----------



## McMummy

How is everyone feeling? I'm sleeping quite alot and having some nasty cramps/pains which is normal according to friends.... v sore tho :wacko:

Arpeters - I know what you mean, I am scared to get really excited and so worried something will go wrong :nope: x

MrsRof - Congratulations - Had you been trying long?x

Cerbie - Congratulations on getting :bfp: on your first IVF cycle, I bet that was relief! x

Maz - Welcome! Do you have a date through for your ultrasound? x

Jaz - :hi: :wave: I bet you can't wait for your scan! Two weeks sounds no time at all but I know when you're really looking forward to something it can drag - hopefully it'll fly in for u x


----------



## Mommy2BeSoon

I got my very first BFP last thursday and have been on cloud nine since! Fortunately for my Fiance and I we had only tried for 2 cycles. We have lots of excitement happening for far this year. Wedding 7 weeks aways.. and from my calculations the day after our wedding is the safe(r) zone and into the 2nd trimester! Woohooo. Today is my 5w3d and according the "last men. cycle" I am due January 8th HOORAY! So far I've had light nausea before I got the BFP.. and now, I just make sure to eat regularly and I'm A-okay!
*crosses fingers*

Wishing everyone a healthy and happy Pregnancy!

PS Can anyone tell me how I can create a signature ticker? I've got my Bump tickers... but I don't know how to save to my profile. Thanks!


----------



## Alexis12

Hey girls!

I just found out I am pregnant two days ago at 6DPO, and my due date is January 24th. I know I am not out of the woods yet with the whole chimical pregnancy business, since I got a positive soooo early. But I am keeping positive and would love to buddy up with your January baby mamas :)


----------



## bamagirl

Hi Ladies;

Congratulations to all.

I'm 6 weeks, due 8th of January. Very excited, but nervous to make it through the first trimester, esp. since my husband has told the whole family and closest friends, I am glad he is excited too :). Been very gaseous, bloated and had some cramping which has subsided my tummy is protruding, sister in law says it isnt bloating, we will see soon since i just drank some prune juice.:blush:


----------



## jfor3

:hi:, can I join you ladies? I've just got my BFP, I'm 5 weeks and still feel a bit in shock!

bamagirl - I'm glad I'm not the only one who's bloated and crampy - oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## McMummy

jfor3 said:


> :hi:, can I join you ladies? I've just got my BFP, I'm 5 weeks and still feel a bit in shock!

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## McMummy

bamagirl said:


> Hi Ladies;
> 
> Congratulations to all.
> 
> I'm 6 weeks, due 8th of January. Very excited, but nervous to make it through the first trimester, esp. since my husband has told the whole family and closest friends, I am glad he is excited too :). Been very gaseous, bloated and had some cramping which has subsided my tummy is protruding, sister in law says it isnt bloating, we will see soon since i just drank some prune juice.:blush:

I am crazy bloated too! Jeans are really uncomfortable at the moment! xx


----------



## h0peful

Hi ladies!!! I'm feeling pretty lonely so far on the pregnancy forums. I had a bunch of buddies on the TTC side of things. I'd love to join this thread and gain some bump buddies! :) 

We had been trying since last August (so for about 9 months) and since my cycles are so long it made for about 8 cycles. I got my :bfp: on the first month that we stopped really trying! :haha: In fact I'm pretty sure I conceived on a night when we were both pretty drunk :drunk:! So I'm still a bit in shock too! According to the LMP method, my due date is Jan 12th, 2012. I'll find out for sure next Monday. That's when I have my first appt with the midwife. 

I'm feeling very gassy :blush: and I was constipated for a few days but today I have the opposite problem :dohh: Breasts are finally a little tender. No nausea yet... so much so that I'm worried something's wrong!!

Mommy2BeSoon... Click on your username on the top right where it says "Welcome, Mommy2BeSoon". Then find the "Customize Profile" link. Once you click on that you'll see a link in the left column for "Edit Signature". Let me know if you need more help!


----------



## Randianne

Congratulations everyone!! I am due January 7th with my first. I would love to be bump buddies!

h0peful, I laughed a little when I read that you were constipated but now have the 'opposite problem' as that's exactly what's happened to me today!


----------



## Momof4sons

Hello ladies I am due 1-16-12 and I am having my 5th baby, 4 boys and hoping for a girl!!! Good luck to you all!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :*)


----------



## h0peful

hehehe randianne, I don't mean to take pleasure in your pain either but it's good to know I'm not the only one! This is my first :baby: too btw! Feels so crazy right? 

Anyone feeling mood swings? I'm so not a cryer but I had myself a good cry last night on my husband's shoulder :cry:. It was not any one thing... just everything felt sad for some reason. I hope it was just hormones!!! 



Randianne said:


> Congratulations everyone!! I am due January 7th with my first. I would love to be bump buddies!
> 
> h0peful, I laughed a little when I read that you were constipated but now have the 'opposite problem' as that's exactly what's happened to me today!


----------



## jfor3

h0peful - I know what you mean it feels strange to move into the pregnancy forums! It's nice to make some bump buddies though.

I almost wish I did have the 'opposite problem' at the minute I'm so bloated it's not funny!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Proud_Mommy

Jaz02 said:


> I got a faint bfp today, if its right Im due 9 January 2012!!!
> 
> xx

I am also due Jan 9, 2012! :happydance:

Congrats to all the January ladies!! Wooohooo!


----------



## VickieLP

Hi, I would love to join you ladies too..............
I'm Vickie and according to last LMP am due 03 January 2012.
Me and OH had not used protection for 3+ years. We were not actively trying but last year came to the conclusion something was wrong. We decided to go doctors and have some tests done. So if anything was wrong we could get it sorted out so we didn't have to start whole long process after wedding.... (Which is booked for 31 March 2012) We eventually got referred to FS. Again more tests I was eventually diagnosed with PCOS. I was told within 18 weeks (saw consultant on 18 April) that I would be called in for Op to test tubes and ovarian drilling..... Then a cancellation came up and I got called in Tuesday 03 May to have the procedure.... Sitting there waiting to go down to surgery - the consultant came in and said Op could not go ahead as I was pregnant... I nearly fell off my chair... I still didn't believe them so stopped to buy another test on way home...... 
Sooo so happy as thought it would never happen - We had it all worked out we would need fertility treatment.... lol we had 3 week holiday to USA and a carribean cruise booked for Nov (which we will cancel after scan).... wedding all booked - Seems nature had other ideas and wanted our baby to be part of it......  
Congrats to all of you and wishing us all h+h 9 months xx


----------



## h0peful

awww that's such a wonderful story VickyLP!!!!! So exciting!!! :wohoo: congratulations!!! 

jfor3, aaah I know what you mean! I'm back to being bloated too. 

and depressed coz my skin is breaking out with acne, my hair is suddenly filled with dandruff (something I've never had!), my weight is creeping up ALREADY, and I'm oh so tired and hormonal!!! :cry: anyone else feeling crummy or am I the only one?


----------



## jfor3

Vickie - :wave:

h0peful - I feel absolutely exhausted and haveing loads of headaches. It all gets better after 12 weeks though, just counting down the days!


----------



## h0peful

I hope it does jfor3!!! Try getting as much rest as possible. Is this your first??


----------



## McMummy

Wow this group is getting bigger everyday! :thumbup::thumbup:

Maybe I should update my first post on the 1st page with everyone's name & due dates to help keep track? xx


----------



## jfor3

h0peful said:


> I hope it does jfor3!!! Try getting as much rest as possible. Is this your first??


It's my third - I have two boys 7 & 4, I think they're largely to blame for the tiredness! How about you?

McMummy - good idea about the front page - this may turn into a full time job for you!

I'm having a weird symptom that I didn't have in my other preganancies though - I'm really cold all the time. I just don't seem to be able to get warm. Has anyone else had this with this or any other pregnancy? It's so annoying!


----------



## McMummy

jfor3 said:


> h0peful said:
> 
> 
> I hope it does jfor3!!! Try getting as much rest as possible. Is this your first??
> 
> 
> It's my third - I have two boys 7 & 4, I think they're largely to blame for the tiredness! How about you?
> 
> McMummy - good idea about the front page - this may turn into a full time job for you!Click to expand...

Lol you may be right, what's your due date hun? x


----------



## jfor3

I've not had date confirmed yet, but I'm almost certain it will be 18th Jan. x


----------



## dragonflygirl

Due Jan 11, 2012


----------



## h0peful

hey jfor3, wow! pregnant with 2 boys 7 and 4? how do you manage to get through the day??? :) This is my first so everything is so new to me. I'm still feeling a lot of sad emotions.. wish the hormones would take it easy already! I've felt a bit cold in general but not all the time. It could have to do with tiredness. 

Great idea McMummy! My due date is Jan 12, 2012 according to the LMP method. I'll find out for sure on Monday at my first appointment!


----------



## McMummy

So does anyone know yet when they are having their 1st scan? I'm paying for a private scan which is booked for next Thursday, I'll be 8+2.
I don't _feel_ pregnant at all, apart from peeing more I don't feel any different. :shrug::shrug:

Also from spending too much time on here and another forum I'm very aware just how many pregnancies go wrong & often without any warning so I'm finding it hard to believe it & get excited.,.... really need some reassurance :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## mommy2be2012

*DUE January 19th 2012*


----------



## h0peful

awwww McMummy! try to stay away from all the horror stories of pregnancies and childbirth. I know it's soooooooooo hard not to worry (I worry all day about it :dohh:) but we have to try and stay positive. My husband was reading one of our pg books and he read out a part to me about how online forums can present a more negative view of things because most people post their problems but not always when everything is going just fine, you know? And it does make sense. A VAST majority of pregnancies are JUST FINE and result in cute little :baby: that you get to hold and play with forever (well, until they don't want to play with you anymore :haha:)

You're gonna be ok! :hugs:



McMummyTTC said:


> So does anyone know yet when they are having their 1st scan? I'm paying for a private scan which is booked for next Thursday, I'll be 8+2.
> I don't _feel_ pregnant at all, apart from peeing more I don't feel any different. :shrug::shrug:
> 
> Also from spending too much time on here and another forum I'm very aware just how many pregnancies go wrong & often without any warning so I'm finding it hard to believe it & get excited.,.... really need some reassurance :dohh:
> 
> :hugs:


----------



## jfor3

McMummy - I agree it's difficult to allow yourself to get too excited, I feel the same - but most pregnancies work out fine. Although, I can't quite take my own medicine because I haven't even booked my first midwife appointment yet - I can't quite bring myself to do it!

H0peful - I know what you mean about being emotional - I swear I'm almost crying at tv adverts at the mo!


----------



## McMummy

h0peful said:


> awwww McMummy! try to stay away from all the horror stories of pregnancies and childbirth. I know it's soooooooooo hard not to worry (I worry all day about it :dohh:) but we have to try and stay positive. My husband was reading one of our pg books and he read out a part to me about how online forums can present a more negative view of things because most people post their problems but not always when everything is going just fine, you know? And it does make sense. A VAST majority of pregnancies are JUST FINE and result in cute little :baby: that you get to hold and play with forever (well, until they don't want to play with you anymore :haha:)
> 
> You're gonna be ok! :hugs:


Aww thanks... that's def true that people prob post more when things go wrong for the support etc.... I imagine if things go wrong then you'd want to seek out people in a similar situation and end up on forums..
Whereas ladies that haven't faced any probs prob just get on with it & enjoy it. :shrug::shrug:

I said to DH once we've had our scan next week and had it confirmed then I will def make an effort to think positive and enjoy it otherwise I'm going to regret it when the 9 months is up and I've spent my entire pregnancy worrying! :haha: xx


----------



## McMummy

jfor3 said:


> McMummy - I agree it's difficult to allow yourself to get too excited, I feel the same - but most pregnancies work out fine. Although, I can't quite take my own medicine because I haven't even booked my first midwife appointment yet - I can't quite bring myself to do it!

I think it'll be easier to get excited once we have bumps growing and babies fluttering in our tummies! x :hugs:


----------



## jfor3

McMummyTTC said:


> jfor3 said:
> 
> 
> McMummy - I agree it's difficult to allow yourself to get too excited, I feel the same - but most pregnancies work out fine. Although, I can't quite take my own medicine because I haven't even booked my first midwife appointment yet - I can't quite bring myself to do it!
> 
> I think it'll be easier to get excited once we have bumps growing and babies fluttering in our tummies! x :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm really looking forward to that bit! I think it will feel more real when people know as well. I want our sons to be the first to know but not sure I should tell them yet, just in case. So I can't tell Mum, Sister or firends it's killing me! Although, I think they'll all guess quite early on when I they notice I'm turning down wine!


----------



## Lady GooGoo

I'm due Jan 15th Jan 2012 - can't wait xxx


----------



## Lady GooGoo

I'd like a buddy to share stuff with - if anyone's up for it? Xx


----------



## wishing52

Also looking for a bump buddy. I'm due 17/1/2012 and feeling nervous! I'd love you to get in touch to talk about bumps and pregnancy because I'm 22 and married whereas all my friends are young, free and single and wouldn't understand! And it's still on the down-low. I love this forum as a place to be open! I don't like secrets!! :p


----------



## SillyMoo

Hi everyone

I cant believe after exactly 5 years of trying that I get to post on a PREGNANCY forum, its taking some adjusting to!! Also petrified that something will go wrong but like you said H0peful, there are sooo many negative stories out there and you read them and take them to heart but how often do you read the success story threads and take those on board?? 

Hey Lady GooGoo - I am due 15th Jan too!! 

Because we had ICSI I get a scan on friday at 6+4, to check for 'viability' (how negative does that sound?!) As soon as that over with and the outcome is positive I think I will believe the 5 HPTs I have done!! 

Is anyone having symptoms? I dont really have any at all, think thats why I am having trouble adjusting to the 'Im pregnant' mentality! :dohh:

I look forward to getting to know you all, Moo :mamafy: xx


----------



## katie3

hi ladies, i am due on 17th January next. this is my second child, my eldest is almost ten years old! so feel like a new mammy again. but dont recall feeling so sick or tired the last time (granted i was in my early 20's, but still!!!). have been nauseous since my bpf 8 days ago. feel like my belly has expanded (mostly jelly belly tho!) and thsi prob shouldnt be. 
So wrecked at moment, and irritable too. look pale. are any of you feeling like this. i remember the last time, i was sick prob 4 times through pregnancy, and they were about 8 -10 weeks on. 

hope you ladies are well, 

Katie


----------



## jfor3

:wave: to all you new ladies and congratulations!


----------



## mummy2be2012

Hi i'd love to join you all, Im due 25/1/2012 and am so excited. have taken 3 tests already all positive. i even made my husband take one to prove it wasnt a faulty batch lol


----------



## Lady GooGoo

Hi ladies, I'm feeling all strange, excited but scared at the same time that something will go wrong - am I weird to think like this. As I'm 40 just got my letter in asking if I want to be screened for down syndrome - that hasn't helped. Also would live bump buddies to share my highs and lows with )


----------



## Lully2011

Congrats ladies!!!! I'm just gone 5 weeks I'm soo excited :) :) 

Lets hope we get a easy ride!
x


----------



## Pinky12

hi ladies, can i join? Just found out this weekend that I am pregnant and looking for some buddies. I am due on 22nd January x


----------



## h0peful

welcome to all the new joiners!!! :hi: I'd love to buddy up for our exciting ride!

lady googoo... I'm feeling the exact mix of stuff... nervousness excitement WORRY lol.. despite my advice to everyone else not to worry! :) 

wishing52... I know what you mean. I'm 27 and married and though most of my friends are now in relationships or married, only 1 couple JUST had a baby, and 1 couple is about 3 months preg. The vast majority of my friends are nowhere near having kids so it's gonna be tough adjusting our lifestyles!

sillymoo... what an exciting story.. congratulations!!! xx I only have some tiredness, slightly sore boobs and some constipation lol. No morning sickness yet so I know exactly what you mean!!! It doesn't feel REAL yet.

welcome lully2011 and pink12!

asfm, had my first midwife appt today!!! it was pretty boring though :haha: they didn't even do a pregnancy test! I guess the home tests are pretty reliable now. They did take my blood and urine though in the lab. And oh yeah, my first sonogram will be in 2 weeks!!! so can't wait for that!!!!


----------



## h0peful

that's hilarious!!! :rofl:



mummy2be2012 said:


> Hi i'd love to join you all, Im due 25/1/2012 and am so excited. have taken 3 tests already all positive. i even made my husband take one to prove it wasnt a faulty batch lol


----------



## Pinky12

Thank you hopeful :hugs:
I am glad I am not the only one that it doesn't feel real for. I only have sore boobs, tiredness and constipation too. The first doctors appointment I could get was on Thursday so haven't even started the ball rolling with the midwife! I think I will be happy when I can hear its heartbeat, I think then it will sink in for me x


----------



## h0peful

awww yeah! I don't think it has fully sunk in for any of us yet!!! expect maybe those of us puking up a storm. ;)


----------



## jfor3

Pinky12 said:


> Thank you hopeful :hugs:
> I am glad I am not the only one that it doesn't feel real for. I only have sore boobs, tiredness and constipation too. The first doctors appointment I could get was on Thursday so haven't even started the ball rolling with the midwife! I think I will be happy when I can hear its heartbeat, I think then it will sink in for me x

I feel the exact same way - it all becomes more real when you hear that heartbeat. I've yet to make a midwife appointment, I think once I do it may seem more real. I don't have any sickness yet either which always helps to remind you you're definitely pregnant!


----------



## Pinky12

It is wierd, I never thought I would be wanting to have morning sickness!! :haha:

Although I don't feel 100% I have never got a definite sickness feeling. I suppose eating every few hours has been helping that :rofl:


----------



## mommy2be2012

most websites and books say you wont start feeling sick until around week 6+ so i'm sure it will get there. i feel the same way right now, like i wanna "feel" pregnant, i wanna be pukey and achy and complaining all the time but right now im just not. ive always been a lazy/ tired all the time kinda person so aside from peeing more then three times a day i dont feel very different. im sure in the next week or so we will start feeling that way! 



Pinky12 said:


> It is wierd, I never thought I would be wanting to have morning sickness!! :haha:
> 
> Although I don't feel 100% I have never got a definite sickness feeling. I suppose eating every few hours has been helping that :rofl:


----------



## Jaz02

You ladies can have my sickness!:haha::winkwink:

Its Horrible at the moment! :sick:

xx


----------



## Lully2011

Girls I'm soo excited for all of us....ROLL ON JAN 2012!!!!


----------



## Pinky12

Jaz02 said:


> You ladies can have my sickness!:haha::winkwink:
> 
> Its Horrible at the moment! :sick:
> 
> xx

Aw sorry to hear that. huge :hugs:

I am not sure if mine is coming yet. If I dont eat every few hours I feel funny. Not sure if it is hunger but I have never left it long enough to find out :haha:

Keep on thinking ita all a dream at the minute!


----------



## McMummy

I'm 8 weeks today and still no sign of sickness or anything else! :wacko: 

Has anyone else got a scan booked anytime soon? I'm having mine on Thursday.... had a bit of a scare last nite when I had a tiny tiny bit of spotting on tissue when I wiped (sorry if TMI) ...but haven't had anything since so hopefully was a one off. xx


----------



## h0peful

They say a little bit of spotting is normal throughout the pregnancy but I know it's scary McMummy :hugs: I stare at the toilet paper every time I wipe! :haha: Seriously though, it could possibly be a sign that you're exerting or working too hard. I'd say take it easy for a little while. Put those feet up and relax. :)

I've got my first sonogram scheduled for 8+4 wks on June 6th! Right now all my thoughts are on that one day! 

Pinky12 I'm with you!!!! I wanna feel morning sickness so bad!!! :sick: My boobs don't even feel too sore anymore so I'm freaking out a bit. I know it's normal to have no symptoms but like mommy2b2012 said, I just wanna "feel" pregnant. 

I'll take some of that sickness Jaz02! :haha: Hope you feel better soon babe! :hugs:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Hey everyone I'm due January 19th! If you wanna be buddies send me a message =)


----------



## jfor3

McMummy - I guess I won't have my first scan until 12 weeks, it feels like such a long time away! 

I haven't even had my first midwife appointment yet - when do they first do hearing heartbeat type stuff in appointments, I can't remember?

Jaz02 - so sorry about the sickness I know it sucks. Strangely, it is a good sign that everything is going well though - if that's any consolation!


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

jfor3- I haven't had mine yet but I am going to the doctors on Thursday to register is so hopefully things will pick up from then.From what I gather you should have your 1st midwife appointment and do the heatbeat ect around 6 weeks. I am expecting mine to be later as I am 6 weeks on Friday so will of only just registered with the doctors. Hope you are doing ok :hugs:

:wave: Hevalouaddict, we are due around the same time :happydance:

hopeful, I know what you mean, I did another test last night to make sure it was real :haha: hopefully seeing the doctor tomorrow will help it feel real :hugs: you can have my sore boobs, struggling to sleep with mine they kill :rofl:

Lully, I am excited too! Can't stop talking about my little pippin!! Struggling to concentrate on my job :haha:

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## jfor3

I've just spoken to my doctors and the first midwives appointment they could offer me was 16th June - I'll be 9 weeks by then! At this rate I'll be in Maternity trousers before I've even seen a midwife! Grrrrrr.


----------



## McMummy

Hey, 

In my neck of the woods you don't see the midwife til you're at least 8 weeks, usually between 8 & 10 weeks... some midwives will attempt to find the heartbeat on your 1st appt but alot won't as often it can't be heard until alot later as the baby is still really low down behind the pubic bone..... they don't want to panic/stress people out by not being able to find the heartbeat. 

I've booked & paid for a private scan as I just couldn't wait to 12 weeks... it's taken us over 4 yrs to fall preg inc 18 months of fertility treatment so really don't dare to believe it til I see it with my own eyes! xx


----------



## Lully2011

Cheers girls... :) I am soo ready for the next 8 months! Bring it on!!!! :)


----------



## jfor3

McMummy - 4 years is a long time you're allowed to be anxious! 

It only took us 20 cycles which felt like long enough! Ours was secondary infertility so I should be all calm and collected but heyho! I wanted to wait until I'd seen the widwife before I told my sons, but to honest I'm not sure I'll make it that long.


----------



## h0peful

:rofl: that's funny jfor3!!! but yes, also very frustrating I'm sure. I had an appointment already but they didn't even do a pg test so really my next appt is the REAL one and that's at 8w+4days. So I am with you with feeling super impatient!!!



jfor3 said:


> I've just spoken to my doctors and the first midwives appointment they could offer me was 16th June - I'll be 9 weeks by then! At this rate I'll be in Maternity trousers before I've even seen a midwife! Grrrrrr.

Pinky12, maybe try sleeping with a sleeping bra.. that might help? :) Otherwise, I'll take your sore boobs no problem! lol. Right now there's nothing in my body (except for the general lack of energy) that feels pregnant! :wacko:

When's your private scan McMummy?? Let us know how it goes! :thumbup:


----------



## McMummy

My scan is tomorrow night 8pm. xx


----------



## h0peful

Is this going to be your first scan? So exciting!! :yipee: Hope it's extra magical!!! :hugs:


----------



## McMummy

Yep first scan and 1st real proof that I'm pregnant other than :bfp: .... Me & DH are both far too scared/worried/nervous to be excited :wacko:

Forums like this one had been great for me support wise and also learning so much whilst TTC but they have also filled my head with horror stories and heartbreaking experiences other people have had when they've toodled along to their 1st scan all excited only to find there's no heartbeat etc. :wacko: Sorry I know I sound so negative, we've wanted this for such a long time I'm just scared to get excited and roll up there tomorrow night all smiles only to have it blow up in my face. :blush::blush:

xxxx


----------



## Pinky12

h0peful said:


> Pinky12, maybe try sleeping with a sleeping bra.. that might help? :) Otherwise, I'll take your sore boobs no problem! lol. Right now there's nothing in my body (except for the general lack of energy) that feels pregnant! :wacko:

I have ordered a sports bra to start sleeping in. It's annoying as they never usually hurt although they are big anyway. the lack of energy is frustrating me as I am struggling to do my job. The only way I can get through the day is eating which I don't really want to do ll the time. I don't think my body has eaten so much before!

McMummyttc, hope the scan goes ok for you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful28

Hey everyone, I am due early January and live in Canada, anyone else on here from Canada? Just wanting to ask some questions about how our medical system works here! 
Congrats to all of you, it's so exciting to read about all these pregnancies! I wish you all tons of symptoms (I sure find them reassuring anyway) and super healthy beans!


----------



## Pinky12

Well I went to the doctors today and got told the midwives work from my doctors surgey so could request an appointment there and then. I requested my 1st appointment and managed to get one for today at 3.30pm :happydance: soo happy :yipee:


----------



## h0peful

Thanks awesome Pinky12!!! :wohoo: Let us know how it goes!!! Let me know how the sports bra works out for you too. I always sleep in a lightly supportive cotton bra coz my D cups are too annoying without it, and even then I'm feeling like I might need more support soon! Ugh.

Welcome Hopeful28! :hugs: I'm from the US so not much help to you hehe. Thanks for wishing us symptoms! I'm lacking them right now so I REALLY appreciate the wish!

I'm a BLUEBERRY today!!!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## jfor3

Pinky12 - that's good news hopefully it will be easy to get appointments all the way along!

Welcome Hopeful28 :wave:

Well I had a doctors appointment today and had pregnancy confirmed but that was it - I have to wait until the middle of May now to see the midwife.

H0peful - congratulations on the blueberry - I'm still only a sweetpea!:haha:

Pinky12 & H0peful - I think the sleeping in a bra thing sounds good, I'm almost crying when it comes to taking my bra off to go to bed at the minute!


----------



## h0peful

Thanks jfor3! Yeah I started sleeping in a bra a couple years back and I love it. Here's the one I have and I bought it from Amazon too. It closes in the front and is really comfy: https://www.amazon.com/Leading-Lady...WBVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306439693&sr=8-1


----------



## mum2be2012

Hello! Wondered if I could join? 
After 5 years, 3 IVF cycles, we got out BFP on Monday! :happydance: 
Had it confirmed by a blood test the same day - levels through the roof apparently (279 with anything over 50 being a positive). We had two embryos transferred so the nurse just laughed and told us we'll just have to wait to see what appears on the scan.
Feeling really cautious and trying not to get over excited as there's a long way to go but just so happy...despite the tiredness and sickness which has already kicked in :thumbup:


----------



## Lully2011

mum2be2012 said:


> Hello! Wondered if I could join?
> After 5 years, 3 IVF cycles, we got out BFP on Monday! :happydance:
> Had it confirmed by a blood test the same day - levels through the roof apparently (279 with anything over 50 being a positive). We had two embryos transferred so the nurse just laughed and told us we'll just have to wait to see what appears on the scan.
> Feeling really cautious and trying not to get over excited as there's a long way to go but just so happy...despite the tiredness and sickness which has already kicked in :thumbup:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Well done :) :) :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## jfor3

mum2be2012 said:


> Hello! Wondered if I could join?
> After 5 years, 3 IVF cycles, we got out BFP on Monday! :happydance:
> Had it confirmed by a blood test the same day - levels through the roof apparently (279 with anything over 50 being a positive). We had two embryos transferred so the nurse just laughed and told us we'll just have to wait to see what appears on the scan.
> Feeling really cautious and trying not to get over excited as there's a long way to go but just so happy...despite the tiredness and sickness which has already kicked in :thumbup:


Congratulations & welcome!


----------



## h0peful

Welcome mum2b22012!!! So exciting! :wohoo: Do you know how far along you are? Are you hoping for twins??? :baby::baby:



mum2be2012 said:


> Hello! Wondered if I could join?
> After 5 years, 3 IVF cycles, we got out BFP on Monday! :happydance:
> Had it confirmed by a blood test the same day - levels through the roof apparently (279 with anything over 50 being a positive). We had two embryos transferred so the nurse just laughed and told us we'll just have to wait to see what appears on the scan.
> Feeling really cautious and trying not to get over excited as there's a long way to go but just so happy...despite the tiredness and sickness which has already kicked in :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky12

Evening Ladies-

Congratulations *mum2be2012*- Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months :hugs:

*jfor3*- I am hoping I will be able to although the appointment the other day was a bit on an anti climax and she just asked a few questions and took a urine sample. Was a bit dissapointed but have to wait for some other details to come through now before I can have my first real appointment. Hope you are ok x
*
H0peful*- thanks for the link but they dont do my size :( I know how you feel as I am an E cup so they are killing at the minute!! Hope you are feeling ok x

Hope everyone else is feeling ok. Pippin is now a sweat pea today :haha:


----------



## McMummy

Hey Everyone!

Welcome & Congrats to the new arrivals!! xx

So I had my scan last night & all is well, got loads of photos & a dvd with video clips. Fab lil heart flickering away on screen at 150bpm :cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::baby:

From left to right, Head, Back, Bum & legs kinda curled up underneath so the baby is facing down xx 

https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc363/McMummyTTC/IMG00306-20110526-2351-1-1.jpg

https://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc363/McMummyTTC/IMG00314-20110526-2357-1.jpg

Soooooo relieved, still no symptoms but couldn't care less now i've seen my baby's heart beating with my own eyes :cry:

Have my first appointment with the midwife on Sunday (Booking appt) so by the end of the weekend it should feel REALLY real xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## h0peful

omg how awesome mcmummy!!!!!!!!! :yipee: thank you for sharing with us! I love the photos!!!! I hope I get to see the same in a week and half! So happy for you! :hugs:

pinky i know what you mean about the appt being anticlimactic :haha: I had felt the same way at my first appointment! too bad about the bra... look around on amazon, I'm sure other brands make similar stuff. :thumbup: and yay for the sweet pea!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

Oh wow McMummy them scans are ace! What an exciting day for you :hugs:

Hopeful, yeah I think I will, need one for the race for life in July. I am not running it but will still hurt for fast walking! :flower:


----------



## Autumntx

January 29th here!


----------



## jfor3

McMummy - the scan pictures are great! What a relief for you I bet you are thrilled! 

I can't wait for my scan I think it should be at the beginning of July - hopefully I'll hear the heartbeat sooner than that though at a midwives appointment. I think my morning sickness is starting to kick in, I've woken up this morning with real low level nausea - hopefully that's as bad as it will get. Although, a good dose of sickness may cure my bloatedness!


----------



## ao30

Hi ladies, can I join you? I've heard great things about you all from jfor3!

As of today I am 5 weeks and 1 day along. FF has me due at January 27! I've had chemical pregnancies before, so I am still not out of the woods and scared to death. This week I had blood tests done and my midwife told me that my numbers were terrific and right where they should be, so that is a ray of hope. She would like me to have a scan at 7 weeks or so because of my history of infertility/chem. pregnancies, but I am stalling on making the appointment. Scared, I guess! I have no real symptoms, and that worries me. Breasts are only a tad bit sensitive, and not often. I'm tired and hungry, but that is most likely because I've been very busy these last two weeks.

If this bean sticks, it will be our first :)


----------



## mumum

2nd baby due Jan 6th! :) xx


----------



## chobette

I'm due on Jan 25, so I am just about 6wks today. So far all I have is baby bloat and tons of food aversions, no cravings!! How is everyone else doing as far as them showing and eating??


----------



## jfor3

ao30 - I'm glad you popped in! You should book your first scan, it may help to make you feel less anxious. McMummy isn't having any symptoms and she said that seeing the heartbeat really helped her feel better about it. 

Hi mumum and chobette!


----------



## Minivan

Hi All,

I'm new here. Due Jan. 27th with baby #3. Going a little crazy waiting for my 6week u/s. 

Husband and I use Donor Sperm for our family. With baby#1 took 2 tries, baby #2 took 7 tries (one early miscarriage). And so far for baby#3 this is our 3rd try. This is going to be our last pregnancy. Takes it toll emotionally and financially. But we are really excited that this time has worked. 

I was so glad to see some of your u/s results. I can't wait to share mine.

And Hopeful28, I am from Canada too. Maybe I can answer your questions if we are in the same province.


----------



## chobette

Hi Minivan;
How far a long are you if you don't mind me asking? My first visit is this Friday, but not sure if there will be an u/s and I will be a little over 6 weeks when I go in.


----------



## mum2be2012

h0peful said:


> Welcome mum2b22012!!! So exciting! :wohoo: Do you know how far along you are? Are you hoping for twins??? :baby::baby:
> 
> 
> 
> mum2be2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! Wondered if I could join?
> After 5 years, 3 IVF cycles, we got out BFP on Monday! :happydance:
> Had it confirmed by a blood test the same day - levels through the roof apparently (279 with anything over 50 being a positive). We had two embryos transferred so the nurse just laughed and told us we'll just have to wait to see what appears on the scan.
> Feeling really cautious and trying not to get over excited as there's a long way to go but just so happy...despite the tiredness and sickness which has already kicked in :thumbup:Click to expand...

Early days hOpeful - 5 weeks today but staying very positive. We're so excited and will take whatever we are given singleton or twins. Just feeling so lucky at the moment :hugs:


----------



## Minivan

Hi Cobette - I am 5weeks and 3 days today. Because I went though fertility treatments my fertility clinic does an early ultra sound to check the "viability" and # of babies. 

I always feel better once I see that heartbeat! I'm counting down the days. 9 more days... ah well, I am off to the gym this morning, then bringing the kids to the park. Should keep me busy today! I'm a stay at home mom... :)


----------



## chobette

> Hi Cobette - I am 5weeks and 3 days today. Because I went though fertility treatments my fertility clinic does an early ultra sound to check the "viability" and # of babies.
> 
> I always feel better once I see that heartbeat! I'm counting down the days. 9 more days... ah well, I am off to the gym this morning, then bringing the kids to the park. Should keep me busy today! I'm a stay at home mom...

Ah ok, I see. This is my first pregnancy, so my guess is I won't be getting an ultrasound. First appt is the 3rd, so I am also counting down, little under 4 days!! I am just nervous as it is my first pregnancy and do not know what is normal or abnormal, etc.


----------



## baby01

hey girls
I found out last week i was pregnant me and my partner are very excited its our first have had a bit of spotting and cramping the last week so i have had 2 scans already as afraid it might follow through as miscarrage first day seen just a small sack 2 days later seen a little sack inside the sack so seems to progressing very well have another scan on wedesday so fingers crossed he/she is hanging in there i think by this wednesday ill be 7 weeks was told my due date is 15/01/12 :) Its pretty cool to be able to keep up to date with eveyone on this :)


----------



## Minivan

Well I am not sure if it's different in the States then in Canada, but for a routine pregnancy you have an u/s between 10 -12 weeks in which they check for down syndrome, etc. Then we have another between 18-20 weeks and at that one they measure size of baby etc. Check the heart, measure all the chambers. It's very cool! I remember with my first how I was amazed to see this little baby moving all around but I still didn't feel it yet!

Anyone know if you get the same schedule of U/S in the States?


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Hope all the yummy mummies are doing great :hugs:

Congratulations baby01, chobette, minivan, mumum, Autumntx, ao30 :baby: i wish you all a happy and healthy 9 month :hugs:

Well no morning sickness for me but still eating every few hours so that may be keeping it at bay :haha: I cant wait for my sports bra to turn up as I can barely sleep at the minute with being uncomfortable.

Anyway, I hope everyone has had a lovely bank holiday weekend :hugs:


----------



## McMummy

Hey

Welcome to all the newbies! x

I had my 1st midwife appt yesterday so what with that and my ultrasound last Thursday it is finally feeling REAL. :thumbup::thumbup:

Still no symptoms whatsoever but haven't been able to wear jeans for a cpl weeks so bought my first item of maternity clothing today, some SUPER comfy jeans from New Look, £15 BARGAIN :haha: as soon as I tried them on I was so surprised how comfy they were and it was so nice to have jeans back on! lol xx


----------



## baby01

im 6 weeks and 6 days due the 15/01/12 going for my 3rd scan tomorrow as i have spotting and cramping seemed to be going well on last weeks scans please god it will be good news tomorrow :)


----------



## VickieLP

McMummyTTC said:


> I'm 8 weeks today and still no sign of sickness or anything else! :wacko:
> 
> Has anyone else got a scan booked anytime soon? I'm having mine on Thursday.... had a bit of a scare last nite when I had a tiny tiny bit of spotting on tissue when I wiped (sorry if TMI) ...but haven't had anything since so hopefully was a one off. xx

How did your scan go?? 

Still no sign of sickness for me...... I have early scan booked this coming Friday - Been booked for weeks and boy it's felt like months....... Then last friday I got my NHS scan through for 20 June. So hopefully all being well well see my baby twice this month....


----------



## McMummy

VickieLP said:


> McMummyTTC said:
> 
> 
> I'm 8 weeks today and still no sign of sickness or anything else! :wacko:
> 
> Has anyone else got a scan booked anytime soon? I'm having mine on Thursday.... had a bit of a scare last nite when I had a tiny tiny bit of spotting on tissue when I wiped (sorry if TMI) ...but haven't had anything since so hopefully was a one off. xx
> 
> How did your scan go??
> 
> Still no sign of sickness for me...... I have early scan booked this coming Friday - Been booked for weeks and boy it's felt like months....... Then last friday I got my NHS scan through for 20 June. So hopefully all being well well see my baby twice this month....Click to expand...


It went really well, check back a cpl pages & I posted a pic or two xx


----------



## h0peful

Welcome to all the new mommies-to-be!!! :hi: Sorry I've been MIA. It was a long weekend and I mostly spent it relaxing with DH and unfortunately, feeling nauseous! Morning sickness has finally got me :sick: and it lingers all day long! Also feeling low back pain almost all day... hope that's normal.

you're an olive today mcMummy!!! :yipee:


----------



## McMummy

Yep yep yep! An OLIVE! :happydance:

I'm browsing home dopplers on Ebay at the mo, is anyone else planning on buying one? xx


----------



## stargirl98226

Minivan said:


> Well I am not sure if it's different in the States then in Canada, but for a routine pregnancy you have an u/s between 10 -12 weeks in which they check for down syndrome, etc. Then we have another between 18-20 weeks and at that one they measure size of baby etc. Check the heart, measure all the chambers. It's very cool! I remember with my first how I was amazed to see this little baby moving all around but I still didn't feel it yet!
> 
> Anyone know if you get the same schedule of U/S in the States?

That's how myself and all my friends here in the states have done it. I had lots of complications in my first pregnancy so I had ultrasounds every 2 weeks after 22 weeks.


----------



## VickieLP

It went really well, check back a cpl pages & I posted a pic or two xx[/QUOTE]

Wow - The pics are amazing - Glad it all went well - 
I can't wait until Friday..... 
Just so I know what to expect - Was that an internal or did they do it from the outside?? I have no idea what to expect!!
has anybody got their 12 week scan dates yet??


----------



## McMummy

VickieLP said:


> It went really well, check back a cpl pages & I posted a pic or two xx

Wow - The pics are amazing - Glad it all went well - 
I can't wait until Friday..... 
Just so I know what to expect - Was that an internal or did they do it from the outside?? I have no idea what to expect!!
has anybody got their 12 week scan dates yet??[/QUOTE]

It was abdominal, she did offer an internal as would have prob got clearer pics but I was just happy to see a heartbeat x
Should get my letter for 12 week scan this week or next :thumbup:


----------



## jfor3

h0peful said:


> Welcome to all the new mommies-to-be!!! :hi: Sorry I've been MIA. It was a long weekend and I mostly spent it relaxing with DH and unfortunately, feeling nauseous! Morning sickness has finally got me :sick: and it lingers all day long! Also feeling low back pain almost all day... hope that's normal.
> 
> you're an olive today mcMummy!!! :yipee:

H0peful - I know what you mean I've got terrible ms now - but all day! Also, suffering really badly with shortness of breath and dizziness - hope this doesn't last long! :sick:


----------



## h0peful

aww no jfor3! that sucks! :hugs: My "morning" sickness lasts all day too! Luckily I didn't throw up today but I've been feeling nauseous all day in spurts. It really does suck to be at work when feeling like this! Do you work jfor3? Hey at least we can tell ourselves that it's a healthy sign!! :thumbup: 

I'm eating small meals throughout the day (carrots, nuts, cheese and crackers, etc) and that seems to be helping. Maybe try doing the same?

How is everyone else feeling today? :flower:


----------



## Rosie1979

Hi everyone

Can I join? We're due 21st January with our first baby and we're very excited. 
I've got my booking in appointment with the midwife on 13th June and our first scan on 6th July - way too long!!

My symptoms have been extreme bloat, nausea and tiredness. My naps after work have become so important! I admire you ladies who already have little ones during pregnancy!

Congratulations to each and every one of you and I look forward to sharing the next 8 months with you all xx


----------



## ao30

Is anyone opting out of having any ultrasounds done? On the one hand I would like to see a little bean and hear a heartbeat, especially with my history of MC's, but on the other hand, even if I do hear/see him or her, that does not mean I won't go on to miscarry further down the road. It just disturbs me that there is not much evidence out there about the safety of ultrasound equipment. I mean, they were giving women x-rays at one point until they realized what a bad idea that was...

My midwife has recommended one for me at 6,7, or 8 weeks, whatever I prefer. I'm still contemplating.


----------



## justustwo

I'm due January 26th :) Just found out 5 days ago, and I could use a pregnancy buddy! I am 19 and haven't told any of my friends, or family, yet so it would be nice to have someone to share everything with :)


----------



## stargirl98226

justustwo said:


> I'm due January 26th :) Just found out 5 days ago, and I could use a pregnancy buddy! I am 19 and haven't told any of my friends, or family, yet so it would be nice to have someone to share everything with :)

I also due on the 26th as well ^.^ congrats girl! I havent told anyone but my mom and a couple people. Its hard keeping it in, but after a miscarriage last year, I'm trying to be cautious.


----------



## justustwo

stargirl98226 said:


> justustwo said:
> 
> 
> I'm due January 26th :) Just found out 5 days ago, and I could use a pregnancy buddy! I am 19 and haven't told any of my friends, or family, yet so it would be nice to have someone to share everything with :)
> 
> I also due on the 26th as well ^.^ congrats girl! I havent told anyone but my mom and a couple people. Its hard keeping it in, but after a miscarriage last year, I'm trying to be cautious.Click to expand...

aww how exciting! When did you find out? it seems so far away, yet so close when trying to prepare haha. 
How did your mom take it? Hopefully well! 
Only me and my boyfriend know which is a pain because he really hasnt been there for me that much :|
But I am sure everything will go wonderfully for you this time. I will keep you in my prayers! :)


----------



## stargirl98226

justustwo said:


> aww how exciting! When did you find out? it seems so far away, yet so close when trying to prepare haha.
> How did your mom take it? Hopefully well!
> Only me and my boyfriend know which is a pain because he really hasnt been there for me that much :|
> But I am sure everything will go wonderfully for you this time. I will keep you in my prayers! :)

I found out 19 days ago. Its been nice having my mom to talk to. my boyfriend is just now starting to get into the pregnancy. I dont think he really understands the process well. lol. I am glad I can come here to talk about everything cause this pregnancy has been rough with some intense symptoms and its been rather lonely not telling everyone while being excited.


----------



## Pinky12

h0peful said:


> aww no jfor3! that sucks! :hugs: My "morning" sickness lasts all day too! Luckily I didn't throw up today but I've been feeling nauseous all day in spurts. It really does suck to be at work when feeling like this! Do you work jfor3? Hey at least we can tell ourselves that it's a healthy sign!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm eating small meals throughout the day (carrots, nuts, cheese and crackers, etc) and that seems to be helping. Maybe try doing the same?
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today? :flower:

Hi ladies,

My morning sickness has kicked in as well. I have only been sick twice but have been feeling nauseous for the past 2 days and end up wretching!! I was eating small bits every few hours but since this has kicked in I am finding it difficult to eat at all :(

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs:


----------



## VickieLP

McMummyTTC said:


> VickieLP said:
> 
> 
> It went really well, check back a cpl pages & I posted a pic or two xx
> 
> Wow - The pics are amazing - Glad it all went well -
> I can't wait until Friday.....
> Just so I know what to expect - Was that an internal or did they do it from the outside?? I have no idea what to expect!!
> has anybody got their 12 week scan dates yet??Click to expand...

It was abdominal, she did offer an internal as would have prob got clearer pics but I was just happy to see a heartbeat x
Should get my letter for 12 week scan this week or next :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I hope I get the choice..... I will be more than happy to see/hear HB...... I'm so nervous...... x


----------



## jfor3

H0peful - I'm a teacher so luckily have been on half term this week, but I'm dreading next week - 30 teenagers in a room isn't sounding too fun at the mo! I need to do a supermarket shop to buy morning sickness acceptable foods! At the mo I'm just nibbling on toast and water! 

ao30 - I'm so glad your bean is still sticking - is this the longest a bean has stuck for you? Any symtpoms yet? I can't tell you the feeling when you see your buba on the scan - it gives you reassurance and a sense that it's finally reality! Also, God forbid anything did go wrong I would rather know sooner rather than later. x


----------



## ao30

Thanks for jfor3 :) I'm 5 weeks 6 days as of today. I've had one hold out until 8 weeks. I know it's not a guarantee, but I feel that if I can go past 8 weeks perhaps everything will be okay. I'm jealous of your morning sickness! I know that's silly, but it would be reassuring to be hit with something that obvious. My only real symptom has been tiredness- I would take naps throughout the entire day if I could!

Just out of curiosity, I called my insurance company to ask about a home birth. The representative's reply: "a home-_what_?" Guess that's out of the question unless we want to pay out of pocket (oh, but I am getting ahead of myself. I still need this bean to stick).

Anyone out there already know where and how they want to deliver?


----------



## h0peful

hi ladies :hi: welcome rosie, justustwo and stargirl! congrats :) 

ao30, I kind of know what you mean about the potential dangers of ultrasound which is why I'm not gonna go crazy with it but I'm certainly DYING to see my little bean in a few days. I'll be 8w+4d at my first u/s which is a good time I think because the baby has developed a little bit and I *should* be able to see the little heart beating! omg I'm so nervous just thinking about it, I hope eveyrthing is ok. 

I also know what you mean about wishing for morning sickness! I was so jealous of eveyrone who had it until it hit me! :haha: Just so you know I got mine after I was 7 weeks so it's still early for you don't worry!

jfor3, a room full of teenagers??? noooo! that doesn't sound appealing at all! hehe... but if you take the motherly approach to it.. think of them as someone's else little beans that have grown up into (annoying) teenagers hehe, then maybe that would help? either way, you can always come here and vent! :hugs:

aww Pinky! the ms monster got you too!!! keep having the small meals if you can.. keeping my stomach busy seems to really help me. and remember, it's a healthy sign! :)


----------



## Minivan

I feel bad for everyone that has morning sickness. Not fun! I was lucky enough with my frist two pregnancies that I just had nausea. So I'm not expecting anything different this time around. We will see I guess. Less than a week till my u/s.... Big question is how many babies... Can't wait to see. I very happy with just one! 

I've also had so much fatigue... Really tired already. I play hockey and I actually had to sit out an extra shift last night as I was pretty tired!


----------



## xxEMZxx

Hi girls, I'm due 7th January although I think I may be a bit out with the date by a week or so as we were NTNP so didn't really keep track of things! Oops lol. I'm looking forward to receiving a scan date soon so I can find out my proper EDD :)


----------



## jfor3

How is everyone today? I'm still suffering with dizziness and sickness - it's getting a bit boring now!

McMummy - did you get the doppler in the end? If so, is it any good?

ao30 - I don't have the insurance issue here in the uk and home births are offered as standard (I think they are desperate to ensure there's anough beds at the hospitals!) I've opted for a hospital delivery though, like my first two, my youngest ds required some immediate attention after delivery and I was very glad to be in hospital.


----------



## ao30

jfor3- That is one of the things I cannot stand about living in the States- having a baby at home is pretty much considered crazy by most people, and it's like pulling teeth to get your insurance company to talk about it. I can understand your desire to want to have your baby in a hospital though- I just wish we had the option to choose here. 

Hope you feel better soon!

I haven't had the urge to throw-up, but every afternoon for the last couple of days I get horribly tired and my stomach feels queasy. I'm guessing this is my body's version of morning sickness...


----------



## McMummy

Hey Everyone :hi:

Jfor3 - Yep got the doppler, this one 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330562005465&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

It came yesterday, couldn't pick up the heartbeat yesterday but tried again this morning & could hear both the heartbeat and the placenta. :thumbup::happydance::wohoo:

Also got my appointment letter this morning for my 12 week scan, it's Sunday 19th June so 2 weeks tomorrow :thumbup: xx


----------



## h0peful

YAYYY for the doppler and hearing the heartbeat McMummy! :yipee: June 19th will be here before you know it! (ok that's not true, you'll probably be counting down the hours like I was to today :haha:) 

Minivan, the tiredness is very common as I'm sure you know. Hey, at least you're still playing hockey! :thumbup: I've been so tired all I can do is sit on my ass and I still complain! :haha:

jfor3, I feel your pain! I'm sick of feeling sick! :sick: I've got morning sickness that never goes away, not even through the night! Can't wait for us to get past this. :hugs:

a030, I hope you get over your version of the ms soon! how far along are you now? you need a ticker! :)

I've been feeling kinda depressed because of all the nausea/tiredness/backpain/stomach issues and because my body is changing in so many ways and I feel like I have no control over anything anymore! :( Anyone else feeling like that at all? I feel like I'm the only one who isn't ecstatic about my pregnancy (even though I'm uber grateful for it!!!), and I feel like a terrible mother for it already!!! 

Today's my first sonogram though!!! Please pray for me ladies. I'm sure that'll cheer me up if everything goes well!


----------



## ShireLass

Hi all :hi:

I'm due Jan 17th if you ask the internet, or Jan 19th if you ask my midwife. :wacko:

Got my first scan on 8th July :happydance:


----------



## VickieLP

Hi everyone,
Well I finally had my first scan on Friday.... I was sooooooooooo nervous.... It was the longest day EVER..... Finally got to see and hear the little one... Consultant confirmed everything was where it should be. HB was 158bpm... He/She even started jumping around.... I was completely amazed at how it made me feel... Certainly is more real to me now..... He dated me at 9+4 Fri so due date now given as 02 January 2012.  

MCMummy TTC - I can't see your link to see what Doppler you got :-( Which make is it? I have been looking but not sure which type to go for...... 

Also, how do you upload pictures?


----------



## ao30

Congrats VikieLP! :) That's wonderful news!

Hi ShireLass! Welcome (and your pup is cute!)

h0peful- I know, I need a ticker (I will be 7 weeks this Friday). But I am still posting in the Long Term Trying to Conceive section, and I would feel awkward with a ticker there. I feel just like you- not excited at all, and I feel horrible, especially since we've had infertility issues. I wonder if my feelings will change...


----------



## McMummy

VickieLP said:


> Hi everyone,
> Well I finally had my first scan on Friday.... I was sooooooooooo nervous.... It was the longest day EVER..... Finally got to see and hear the little one... Consultant confirmed everything was where it should be. HB was 158bpm... He/She even started jumping around.... I was completely amazed at how it made me feel... Certainly is more real to me now..... He dated me at 9+4 Fri so due date now given as 02 January 2012.
> 
> MCMummy TTC - I can't see your link to see what Doppler you got :-( Which make is it? I have been looking but not sure which type to go for......
> 
> Also, how do you upload pictures?

I got this one https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FETAL-BABY-D...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item4cf77c58c6 from this seller xx

How lovely that ur scan went well :thumbup::thumbup:
To upload pics you need to post them online somewhere, I use photobucket, once they are uploaded on there click the pic icon (looks like mountains) at the top of the reply box. Then put in the picture code (photobucket will put the code next to the pic) xx


----------



## McMummy

Welcome Emz :hi: Did you get a scan date thru yet?

h0peful - Don't feel guilty, I still don't even feel pregnant! We were TTC for over 4 yrs and so always imagined how I'd feel when I finally got my :bfp: and although having scan and using doppler is amazing and exciting....the majority of the day/week its all pretty humdrum and I don't feel on :cloud9: I just feel normal! :wacko: I think once we all start getting bumps etc I'll really sink in x .... How did your scan go?


xx


----------



## Jaz02

Had my scan yesterday ladies!! Beautiful healthy baby growing in there! Kicking and waving :flower:. So cute!!!! Im so happy! Cant wait for my next one in 3 weeks! He/she has grown so much since last time I saw him at 6wks 3days!

xx
 



Attached Files:







P1010055.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Minivan

Hey Ladies, 

Finnally going for my first scan today! Excited to see what's going on in there. To bad my hubby is out of town on work. I will have to try and get a picture and scan it for him....

I will report back. Wish me luck


----------



## h0peful

a030, I know what you mean about not wanting a ticker while you're still posting there. I feel guilty writing in my ttc friends journals with my tickers! 

McMummy, oh I definitely feel pregnant coz I'm nauseous round the clock :( but not in a good way yet. I'm very excited about being a mother and so grateful for everything, but also terrified, and also just sick of feeling this way. It's suuuch a long way to 12 weeks! 

I'm sure we'll all be more ecstatic about our pregnancies once our bumps are showing, and we're "allowed" to tell the world and the nausea and fatigue goes away! What a wonderful time that would be! :D

My scan went great guys, everything was just how it should be and they put me at 8w+4d which is where I was on based on LMP! It was the most amazing feeling to see that baby show up on the screen!!! It was such a great moment! I'm sharing one of the pics though you can't see much of the little peanut. :)

Love your scan pic Jaz02!!!! Your :baby: looks adorable! You're lucky to be getting another scan so soon! I have to wait til week 18 now!

Best of luck Minivan! Can't wait to see your scan pics!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ShireLass

I already told half the world lol, wasn't quite my choice. 

I told OH, he told his mates even after I asked him not to. I told one of my friends, she told her entire family. We told OH's parents, his mum told almost everyone on his side. I told my dad, he told my aunt, she told all his side. So I gave up and told my mum's side as they're all going to be in the same room in a week for our wedding!

And I wasn't going to "announce" till the scan. :wacko:


----------



## h0peful

hehehe I know what you mean shirelass! This kind of news spreads like wild fire with family! We've already told quite a few of our close friends and my mom told her mom and sister-in-law as soon as I confirmed that we had our first scan. When's your first scan? Do you know yet?


----------



## Minivan

Well just had my first scan today. There were two sacs but one was much smaller than the other. Only one baby. Smaller sac was empty. The heart beat was a bit on the low side, 100bpm. So we are getting another u/s in about a week to make sure everything looks good, and to make sure the other sac will be absorbed. So good news so far! :)


----------



## ShireLass

h0peful - My scan is 8th July 

minivan - congrats on your first scan :)


----------



## KristelB

Looking for a buddy! I'm due Jan 9th and would love to share this wonderful experience with someone or more!


----------



## jfor3

Hi all - the scan pics all look gorgeous!

H0peful - how's the sickness?

I've had a terrible week - the dizziness and sickness got so bad that the doctor put me on bed rest (how very Victorian) and then Friday night after an awful week I started getting these terrible abdominal cramps, really sharp. Having never had this with my other two pregnancies I thought I better seek advice. After a stressful 5 HOURS at A&E on a Friday night (drunks galore) we got a scan and saw the heartbeat which was vey reassuring. I've got to go back in on Monday for another scan, so fx all will be well.


----------



## h0peful

Welcome Kristel! :hi: My due date is Jan 12th... would love to be buddies! How are you feeling so far?

awwww jfor3, so sorry to hear that! I'm glad you got everything checked out though and got to hear the heartbeat!!! I was actually feeling REALLY crappy all last week and on Thursday I finally called the midwife and got some medication (Zofran). That's helped me quite a bit and I haven't thrown up since Friday. However, I think it's messing with my stomach coz I have sharp pains in my stomach too (but I can tell that they're digestion-related and not related to the baby hopefully!!). It's all been quite rough.... I can't wait til 2nd trimester!!! I hope we get through all this discomfort soon!


----------



## KristelB

Hi! Today been feeling relatively good. Been such a rollercoaster with symptoms so far. Everyday is an adventure lol 

I started off around 4 weeks exhausted and just wanting to sleep for hours on end. I was probably getting 12+hrs a night and still tired. I was also very hungry and craving just food in general. I'd think about food all day lol then at about 6weeks my nausea hit me. It was constant. 8 weeks was the worse it was all day for a week. At 8 weeks it sortof eased off thank goodness because OH and I had a holiday to disneyworld. I was bummed that I couldn't go on the rollercoasters. The nausea has been off and on but manageable. The biggest thing for me has been being extremly picky on what I eat. I cant stand most food. What I think in my head I want and then I go to eat it is 2 completely different things. Luckily I have been loving fruit!

I have my first prenatal exam on Wednesday so super excited about that feel like things are moving along. I've had 2 ultrasounds so far to determine date. It was amazing to see the heart beating and it was 136bpm which I hear is very good!

How's everything with you?


----------



## butterflie

i am due on 16th January 2012! xx


----------



## h0peful

Hey Kristel!!

Thanks for sharing your story. It's so helpful to hear that I'm not the only one going through all this madness! I started out with a lot of tiredness around weeks 4 and 5. The nausea hit me kind of late.. a little into week 7. I had been praying for some morning sickness since it's a sign of a healthy pregnancy!! what an idiot! ::dohh: :haha: 

It was really bad last week so I've been taking Zofran and that helps a bit but it also causes constipation! booo! I'm just hoping and prayer that all these symptoms go away in a couple weeks. Please God please!!!!!!

I've had one U/S so far at 8w+4d and we got to see our little bean and heard the heartbeat too! Isn't it the most reassuring sound in the world??? :)

It's too bad you had to miss out on the rollercoaster but hey, you can go in a few years with your little one!!!! :)

How are you getting through the work day with the symptoms?


----------



## mummy2b0112

Hi Ladies!!

I'm due 8th Jan 2012!
Lovely to see so many of us around the same dates, looking forward to hearing your stories 
Take care of yourselves, and congratulations!!x


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi everyone 
i have one son and i am due january 24th =]


----------



## KristelB

Hiya!

I'm wearing the seabands which I don't know if it really helps. I try to eat small snacks during the day as I realized when I get hungry, is when my nausea really kicks in. It's difficult for me because I'm a dental hygienist, I don't have a desk job where I can easily snack. 

I had my first prenatal exam today! OH came with me but he just sat in the reception lol Nothing really exciting to report about the exam but I confirmed my next ultrasound which is at 18weeks. They gave us the option of the nuchal but OH and I decided not to go for it. What are your thoughts?

Welcome and congrats to mummy2b0112 and fruitymel!


----------



## Minivan

Hey Ladies,

Sorry for the bad news, but went in for another scan today since the beans heartbeat was a bit low last week, found out there has been no growth this week, and they can't find a heart beat anymore. It's sad news, but coming home to my two kids sure made me feel better. 

I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies and I'll see you back here again soon I hope.


----------



## jfor3

Minivan - I'm so sorry that's very sad news.:hugs:


----------



## Pinky12

minivan- :hugs: sorry to hear the news :hugs:

Sorry I haven't been around much ladies but I have been quite ill with nausea and morning sickness. My doctor has given me anti sickness pills and signed me off work until at least Tuesday. I am to go back to the doctors on Monday and he will tell me then if I can go back to work or if I haven't improved hospital. Pretty bored already :haha: I am not used to all this lying about lol

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## jfor3

Pinky12 - sorry to hear you've been suffering, I've been signed off from work too. It's more the dizziness with me, it's been difficult to move about!

H0peful - how are you coping at work? What is it you do?

Kristel - Is that the blood test they do at your scan to look for Downs Symdrome etc? If so, OH and I have also opted out.

Well, I don't want to jinx it but I've been feeling a bit better the last few days. Instead of constant nausea and dizziness it seems to be coming in waves now, so at least there's some relief from it. Still throwing up though, wish that would stop! How is everyone else?


----------



## Pinky12

Jfor3, thanks hun. I only get slight dizziness luckily. I would ask your doctor about anti sickness drugs. I have ones that dissolve in your mouth just incase you are sick and they are a miracle worker! If I dont re-hydrate by Monday or have lost more weight then I am going to be admitted to hospital :(

I am glad your dizziness has eased off, its really difficult to carry on normally with some of these symptoms x


----------



## Fruitymeli

ive had no morning sickness this pregnancy just heartburn , got scan monday aswell had bit of worry last monday so hope babys ok


----------



## ao30

I got hit with nausea around weeks 6 and 7... am now into week 8 and I can keep it at bay by snacking (fruit, bagels, graham crackers), but I can't seem to make myself feel better by late afternoon/evening. I get incredibly tired, and I've figured out that napping is actually a no-no for me (it makes me feel even worse when I get up). I try to keep up the snacking throughout the later part of the day, but the nausea persists. 

Anyone out there with any helpful ideas? (and as a side note, I don't actually throw up).

Pinky12 and jfor3-- hope you ladies start feeling better!


----------



## h0peful

Hi ladies! I've been MIA for the past week coz honestly, I'm just trying to get through the day without feeling too miserable. This nausea is sooo depressing! When will it ever end!!! I can't get time off work like you guys but I have been allowed to work from home 4 out of 5 days so that is a HUGE help! I just got that approved this week though so getting through week 7-10 was hell. I just tried to stay in my cube all day since I recently got a sliding door, I sometimes close it and put my head down on my desk! Zofran (the medicine that dissolves) has somewhat helped me but it does cause constipation for some so be careful if you've already got that problem (like i do :haha:) 

a030, try asking your doctor for the medication, hopefully that will help. you can also try the sea sickness bands. I don't know how much they help but I keep mine on anyway!

Hope you feel better soon Pinky12 and jfor3!!! It's got to start getting better soon now... fingers and toes crossed! :)

Kristel my hubby and I decided to not get the nuchal scan either. We figured we're keeping the baby either way and it could just be more cause for worry! We're not very religious but this is the kind of thing we feel we just have to trust God with!

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## ShireLass

I'm now a married woman! :)

Nausea seems to be getting better now, can't wait till I actually want to get back in the kitchen and can cook food and still want to eat it at the end!

I've got my scan exactly 2 weeks today, just hope everything is ok in there!


----------



## McMummy

Hey Everyone,

Sorry not been on much lately!! Had my 12 week scan last Sunday, was AMAAAAAAAZING could have sat and watched the baby all day. Was really surprised how active it was.

Here's a lil wave to you all! xx


----------



## KristelB

jfor3 - yep that's the one
hopeful - we agree totally. It wouldn't change anything anyway. We wouldn't termiante baby
mcmummy - how amazing is that scan! 
shirelass - congrats on the wedding! 
ao30 - have you tried sea bands? they seem to work pretty well for me but it's really hard to say
fruitymel - I'm sure everything's fine. symptoms seem to come and go.

been feeling pretty good for the last week and a half. Exciting news for me tho. We're putting an offer down on a house tonight. It is going to be crazy as it's a beautiful home and there's going to be a bidding war tonight! ahhh will keep you guys updated! I just got back also from a wedding in beautiful fairmont chateau lake louise. It's about a 2 hr drive from here. My coworker's son got married. Another coworker and I actually set up the ceremony and reception. It was a LONG day but I am happy for the couple and would do it again for my coworker who is an angel herself. OH is in Vegas for a stag this weekend. My cell would not get thru to his. After 10 text messages, he finally called me. I guess the txts weren't getting thru either. When he finally phoned I just cried my eyes out because 1. I had such a stressful day setting up the wedding and 2. I just couldn't get a hold of him plus I think HORMONES lol Anyway OH told me he bought some things from Tiffanys for me :) 

As for pregnancy wise I'm 12 weeks today! Yay! I posted on 1st tri board that I've had about 5 people ask me if I am preggers as I am glowing. I am already showing with a bump! yayyyy


----------



## ShireLass

Posting to see my ticker lol.

I think the nausea has subsided dramatically, I'm just getting it occasionally now instead of for hours at a time. Really hope baby is ok, can't wait for the scan to check!


----------



## xxEMZxx

Hi there!!
I'm due 8th January with baby no. 2 :)


----------



## KristelB

Hi EMZ! We have the same dd yay :)


----------



## jfor3

Hi to everyone, hope you are all feeling well as we approach the end of our first trimester!

Kristel - did you get the house?

ao30 - how are you, is your partner back yet?

H0peful - hope you are feeling a bit better - I know exactly how you feel I've felt guilty for feeling so low recently - we tried so hard to get pregnant and then all I've been doing is moaning about how bad I feel!

Pinky - how is the sickness, I hope it's settling down a bit?

Well my nausea and dizziness seems to be a lot better now I'm 11 weeks. I still get waves of nausea but I'm throwing up a lot less. ao30 - my sickness gets worse as the day goes on as well, I guess it's to do with getting more tired.


----------



## KristelB

Hi jfor3 - didn't get it unfortunately :( but we did put an offer for another house tonight so fingers crossed for that one


----------



## VickieLP

Hello all............. For those due early Jan - How are you feeling? I don't feel pregnant at all.... other than pee-ing in the night I feel completely normal.... Pleaaaaaaase tell me you are the same??!!!! 
Do you feel pregnant???


----------



## Fruitymeli

morning everyone 
how is all today ?


----------



## miss_divine

Hi there ladies, can I join you?

My EDD is 14th of Jan :flower:
xx


----------



## KristelB

Hi just been feeling very "full" these days. Not exactly nauseous just full. As for peeing during the night I don't feel the need to get up and do it, but definitly in the morning it's all ready to come out lol

My pants dont fit quite as well so I think I may be breaking out the maternity jeans this weekend ahh

As for life: we got our house! I am sooo excited baby will have a house and room as we we weren't sure if we'd have to move in with either mine or OH parents once we move across the country back to where we grew up. We're home in August so I'll pick out the nursery paint colour and have it ready to go for when it get back in October.

welcome to miss_divine. :)


----------



## h0peful

wow so much exciting stuff is happening!!! 

adorable scan mcmummy!!! i can't imagine how exciting it must've been to see the baby moving around! :)

congratulations Shirelass on getting married!!!! :yipee:

congratulations Kristel on getting the house!!!! :wohoo: tell us what it's like! where are you from? 

welcome miss_divine!! :) thanks for joining the thread, everyone on here is really nice and friendly! 

as for me, ugh, 12 weeks today (YAY!) and the nausea is NOT subsiding. I'm pretty sad about that. I'm hoping it goes away in the next week!!!! Getting to work from home 4 out of 5 days has been REALLY nice though so I'm thankful for that. 

jfor3, yayyy for sickness subsiding!! hopefully that happens to me too soon! :)

welcome fruitmeli! :hi:

how're you feeling now a030?


----------



## ShireLass

I really wanted veg and gravy last night, but knew if I tried to cook it there was no way I'd want to eat it by the time I was done, so we went out and got a carvery. That was the best meal I've had in almost 3 months! Somehow I managed to eat more too :)


----------



## 1982emmac

hi everyone i would love to be added to the list and see how everyone is getting on over the next few months!
I'm emma, I'm 28 and due 3rd jan with my second. i currently have a 7 1/2 month old boy so am going to have my hands full when number 2 comes along!


----------



## miss_divine

Thought I'd share our hungry caterpillar with the group :). We had our NT scan yesterday at 11+5. The heart rate was 149, measured 51.0mm CRL and the NT measurement was 1.4mm. :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## ShireLass

Had my first belly rub today :wacko: :dohh: OH's aunt did it. I told her it was flab not baby yet :haha:


----------



## bounceyboo

due 27th jan!:cloud9:


----------



## jfor3

Hi ladies, I hope someone checks this thread today - I need some advice.

My pregnancy symptoms disappeared entirely yesterday, after feeling so ill for so long it was great. However, last night as I was going to bed I went to the loo and when I wiped there was blood stained cm - is this something I should be worried about? I've had nothing so far this morning but can't help worrying about it a bit. Any advice would be greatly received. x


----------



## ShireLass

jfor3 - have you had a scan yet? Your symptoms should be lessening at this stage I think, and blood is not normal but is common. You could contact your midwife for a chat if you're worried, especially if there's any more blood. :flower:


----------



## ShireLass

Had my first scan yesterday, saw the heartbeat but she wouldn't tell me the heart rate, just said that wasn't what she was looking for. 

Also had to jump up and down a bit to make baby move as it was curled up and she couldn't measure him properly lol.

https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f372/fennix/blog/12weekscan.jpg


----------



## Beccagal

Due Jan 17th


----------



## jfor3

ShireLass - thanks for the advice, I haven't had any more but I will mention it when I go for my scan tomorrow, just in case. Your scan picture is gorgeous - it's so lovely to see the heartbeat isn't it - makes it all more real somehow.

Hi Beccagirl - I'm due 18th Jan, assuming they don't change the date tomorrow at scan.


----------



## h0peful

Congrats miss_divine and shirelass at such beautiful scans!!! My next one isn't until august 22nd when I'll be 19 weeks!

jfor3, same thing happened to me a couple weeks ago and I totally freaked out. Turns out these things happen and there's nothing to worry about with just a little blood. In my case the midwife said that my excessive vomiting/heaving caused it. I would say just take it easy for a few days and rest up. How did your scan go??


----------



## McMummy

Jfor3 - How did your scan go?

Loving everyone's scan pics - has anyone thought about Prams/Strollers yet? xx


----------



## louisemarie

Im due 11th January 

Cant wait! :)


----------



## jfor3

Hi everyone - hope you are all starting to feel a lot better now the second trimester is/almost is upon us!

H0peful - how is your sickness, has it started to ease a bit?

McMummy - buggy is the only thing we need to buy but I have no idea what to go for, I'd love some suggestions too!

My scan went really well, bub is doing well. I need to somehow get my scan picture onto my computer but haven't quite got round to it. I can't wait now until I start to feel him/her move as you get regular reassurance when that starts happening! No more bleeding thank goodness so hopefully just a one off.

Hope you are all doing well. x


----------



## McMummy

jfor3 said:


> Hi everyone - hope you are all starting to feel a lot better now the second trimester is/almost is upon us!
> 
> H0peful - how is your sickness, has it started to ease a bit?
> 
> McMummy - buggy is the only thing we need to buy but I have no idea what to go for, I'd love some suggestions too!
> 
> My scan went really well, bub is doing well. I need to somehow get my scan picture onto my computer but haven't quite got round to it. I can't wait now until I start to feel him/her move as you get regular reassurance when that starts happening! No more bleeding thank goodness so hopefully just a one off.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. x

Glad to hear everything went well! I'm waiting for flutterings of baby moving too! :thumbup:

We ordered our pram yesterday :happydance::happydance::happydance:
We have gone for the Britax B Smart 4, Carrycot and Baby Safe Plus SHR II car seat - eeeeeeeek 
It had all the features I was looking for and altho it doesn't fold down super small, that's not a problem for us as we have an estate car as we have 2 Spring Spaniels xx


----------



## jfor3

McMummy - glad you've got your pram sorted. I think I might wait until after my gender scan before I buy anything, although it's becoming more tempting to but stuff by the day! x


----------



## chobette

I'm due Jan 26th :)


----------



## ShireLass

I went for the 16 week appointment on weds and heard the heartbeat. They found it straight away after warning me it might be too small to find. It was just below and slightly to the left of my belly button. Got a proper bump now, seems to grow a bit everyday at the moment, I may end up huuuuuge!


----------



## KristelB

Hi ladies :flower:

Haven't been here in ages probably because life is so hectic and then we left for holidays. Hopefully I will be back more often when we're back from holidays on Sunday.

Update on me and baby. Had our scan yesterday and we're team PINK! So excited!! We were really hoping for a little baby girl. The cousins have two 6year old and 1 year old boys so everyone has been hoping for a girl. Everyone thought it was a girl except my MIL I'm glad she was wrong lol I seen my obgyn on Thursday before I head back to work to make sure everything is normal. 

I actually woke up this morning at 2am with horrible achey backpain that wouldn't let up. I tried putting a pillow between my legs, it just didn't help. So here I am at almost 5am on the computer. I think I will be going for a massage later today. I think I may have caused this. I spent about 2 1/2 hrs yesterday cleaning out the car - vaccuuming, wiping inside down. It was so filthy from our holiday we had firewood in the trunk. I didn't think I would be suffering today.

We've purchased a few more items. I've got my stroller now. Decided to go with the baby jogger city mini in red and it was on sale so happy. I have a little bear in there right now I practice pushing the thing around lol I got a few little clothes, but now that we know it's a girl I'll definitly be buying quite a bit more. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Oh yeah, anyone experience this? I'm not sure if this is heartburn but everyday I always feel like there is something lodged in the bottom on my esophagus. And I always burp! like 20x a day it's crazy.


----------



## Gretaa

hey there January ladies :) I'm due on the 3rd of January with my first.
Hope you're all well ;) xxx


----------



## McMummy

Hey

Just checking in to see how everyone is getting on, we've had our 20 week scan and we're having a BABY GIRL :happydance::happydance: xx


----------

